# Who am I? [Yet another KatkootaToonz]



## Katkoota

1. I am a BOY.
2. I live with mommy and daddy.
3. I have NO malt-siblings
4. If you call out my name, the color "white" comes into your mind. Let me also add, maybe the *brrr* feeling for a low weather temperature can also come into mind. My name is PERFECT and many love it, including Kat (especially that it isn't far away from another fluff who means so much to Kat)
5. I love my bath tub
6. the drawing is of me when I was a baby, but I think that the drawing lacks some details to call out my name clearly to the actual real picture. 
...need more hint? 










the malt who I (Kat) tried to draw is *******

have fun :chili: 
there are a few more malt drawings coming up soon.
hugs
Kat


----------



## Orla

Snowball!!!!

I love these toons!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Snowball!!!! I love it, Kat!


----------



## missiek

Snowball!! OM goodness that is sooooo cute!!!! I love it Kat!


----------



## Sandcastles

what other spoiled maltese has his very own tub? How sweet of you, Kat, to draw little Snowball in his rub-a-dub-tub!

It's a lovely drawing!


----------



## Johita

Snowball! I love this Katkootatoon Kat! It is sooo cute!


----------



## princessre

Sooooo cute!!!! Your Katoons are the best!!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Awwww, Kat! It must be Snowball!!!! Nice job.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

It's Snowball. How cute. I'm sure that Marie will/does love it.


----------



## Snowbody

I finally figured one of these out on my own without looking at the other answers -- Snowball Pie:chili: Totally adorable.:wub::wub:


----------



## njdrake

Kat, I love your KatkootaToonzs! You do a great job!
I'm with everyone else........ its Snowball :wub:


----------



## edelweiss

BINGO everyone! How very, very talented you are young lady! We are blessed w/your talent & joy in creations. Thank you for allowing us all to enjoy your works!
Marie will be over the moon.:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson

aaaah rub a dub dub a fluff in the tub!!! To cute Kat and as always you did a wonderful job. Yep must be Marie's precious little Snowball:wub:


----------



## KAG

I win!! Snowball. I was on the phone with Marie and she told me all about her beautiful Kat toon. {I guess I cheated} LOL.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## allheart

Awwww Kat you are amazing!!!! That's precious Snowball!!!!! Oh Maire will be sooooooooooooooooooo thrilled.

Kat, you are one very special young lady!!!!

Many hugs


----------



## mfa

AWWWWWW, that is the cutest KatkootaToonz of little Snowball!!:chili::chili:
i love it, so adorable!!:wub: i bet Marie loves it so much!!:aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears

Kat i love the KatToon of Snowball.


----------



## angel's mom

Definitely Snowball.


----------



## michellerobison

Aww that's adorable... He looks so cute,that little smile...


----------



## Katkoota

Well done, guys :clap: you got it RIGHT ON!!!! 

I looked at this picture of baby Snowball :wub: it was his very first bath in his tub :wub: AWWWWWWWWH









and I kindda went my own way at drawing the tub, but it sure is a bath tub --- what I was trying to make it look like anyways ^_^ 
precious Snowball acts sweetly in his bath tub from what I read from Marie :tender: I just couldn't help it. If there was gonna be a cartoon of Snowball, it gotta be in his tub:wub: 









Glad that you liked it and enjoyed :grouphug:
Kat


----------



## Katkoota

How about this one?








Hints:
1. I am not a bunny, but Kat just needs to practice on her drawing skills.
2. I am an adorable BOY maltese.
3. I have 3 fluff-siblings at home.
4. I am known for my smile. Actually, I also won a smiling picture contest 
5. I LOVE to go kayaking with mommy
6. Kat looked at a signature picture when she drew my cartoon. In that signature picture, only my face (and a little of my body) are shown. my real paws aren't shown in the actual photo(siggie) 

Who am I?


----------



## mary-anderson

It's ARCHIE!!!!! Pat is going to love it...Kat your wonderful!!!


----------



## silverhaven

Awww Kat, unmistakably Snowball and Archie. How absolutely adorable, you really are a very talented lady :biggrin: BTW your drawings are so good you don't need to give us that many clues


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Katkoota said:


> Well done, guys :clap: you got it RIGHT ON!!!!
> 
> I looked at this picture of baby Snowball :wub: it was his very first bath in his tub :wub: AWWWWWWWWH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I kindda went my own way at drawing the tub, but it sure is a bath tub --- what I was trying to make it look like anyways ^_^
> precious Snowball acts sweetly in his bath tub from what I read from Marie :tender: I just couldn't help it. If there was gonna be a cartoon of Snowball, it gotta be in his tub:wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that you liked it and enjoyed :grouphug:
> 
> Kat


Darling Kat ... I will never be able to thank you enough for your wonderful drawing of my precious Snowball! I LOVE the cartoon drawing! :wub::wub: And, I LOVE you! :wub::wub:

I feel so honored to have such a special drawing created by you, Kat. And, the picture you chose of Snowball in his tub is just perfect! That was right before his first bathie here at home ... such a sweet memory. :wub::wub:

I am going to figure out how to have this printed and framed. I consider this a priceless and precious work of art. ... from you, sweet, sweet Kat. :wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss

Archie for sure!


----------



## Orla

Archie - another great one!


----------



## suzimalteselover

Yep, it's Archie! :chili: Snowball in his little tub and Archie look so adorable! Marie and Pat will treasure their precious Kat-Toonz for a lifetime. :wub::wub: You do such a great job, Kat! :aktion033: Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## SugarBob62

Awww very cute...didn't know the first one. Never saw that tub pic before. But I definitely guessed Archie for the 2nd! Soooo cute. Great job Kat!!


----------



## njdrake

Good job Kat!! I'd know that was Archie even without the hints. :thumbsup:
Another adorable KatkooyaToonz. :wub:


----------



## revakb2

Kat, beautiful job, but your drawings are so good there's no challenge to figuring out who it is. You just capture the full essence of each fluff in your drawings. Keep up the good work. We just love your katkoota Toonz.


----------



## The A Team

Katkoota said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hints:
> 1. I am not a bunny, but Kat just needs to practice on her drawing skills.
> 2. I am an adorable BOY maltese.
> 3. I have 3 fluff-siblings at home.
> 4. I am known for my smile. Actually, I also won a smiling picture contest
> 5. I LOVE to go kayaking with mommy
> 6. Kat looked at a signature picture when she drew my cartoon. In that signature picture, only my face (and a little of my body) are shown. my real paws aren't shown in the actual photo(siggie)
> 
> Who am I?


Oh!!! This is my dude!!! My most special boy in the whole world!!!! How could I not know my Archie! :wub: Thank you, Kat....you have made my Christmas complete this year. :thumbsup: I need nothing else. :innocent:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Archie, for sure!!! I love it, Kat!! You are so talented!!! And, sweet!!!


----------



## Katkoota

Sure was my first try at drawing *Archie boy* :wub: gotta love that boy - I call it first because I wanna draw him again. I drew this one after midnight when I was half asleep :blush: 

I have MORE fluffs I would love to draw now. I don't wanna start a new thread each time I share them with you because then there will be MORE threads with the exact same title. I think it will look neater this way rather than making a mess with the 'Toonz threads here and there
At the same time, I don't know if some will miss seeing/guessing and joining in. If you got the chance to read this (what I am typing here now) I hope you will check back in for more guesses and just have fun while doing it :chili::grouphug: 
Glad that you liked the two little drawings so far. 
hugs
Kat


----------



## godiva goddess

wow- Archie looks AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess

love Snowball too!! WOW!!


----------



## Katkoota

Sandcastles said:


> little Snowball in his rub-a-dub-tub!





mary-anderson said:


> aaaah rub a dub dub a fluff in the tub!!!


awwh love the rub-a-dub-tub phrase, Allie. and the "rub a dub dub a fluff in the tub" phrase, Mary. That is adorable :wub: but of course, not as adorable as our lil Snowball :wub:



Snowbody said:


> I finally figured one of these out on my own without looking at the other answers


:clap: way to go Sue....for not cheating this time :HistericalSmiley:



KAG said:


> I win!! Snowball. I was on the phone with Marie and she told me all about her beautiful Kat toon. {I guess *I cheated*} LOL.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


but I guess we can pass the cheating this time with Kerry :smrofl::grouphug: awwh so sweet of Marie to talk about the little drawing. I was for sure thrilled when I first read that she loved it :chili: 



edelweiss said:


> We are blessed w/your talent & joy in creations.


awwwh thanks but I for very sure enjoy sharing :wub: :grouphug: glad that you enjoy looking at the little drawings 



silverhaven said:


> Awww Kat, unmistakably Snowball and Archie. How absolutely adorable, you really are a very talented lady :biggrin: BTW your drawings are so good you don't need to give us that many clues





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Darling Kat ... I will never be able to thank you enough for your wonderful drawing of my precious Snowball! I LOVE the cartoon drawing! :wub::wub: And, I LOVE you! :wub::wub:
> 
> I feel so honored to have such a special drawing created by you, Kat. And, the picture you chose of Snowball in his tub is just perfect! That was right before his first bathie here at home ... such a sweet memory. :wub::wub:
> 
> I am going to figure out how to have this printed and framed. I consider this a priceless and precious work of art. ... from you, sweet, sweet Kat. :wub::wub:


awwwh sweet Marie, I was SO THRILLED when I first read that you liked it :grouphug: really was delighted to know that you loved it. 

I never printed and framed my little drawings (they are all saved as a soft copy in my external hard drive), but I know that Allie (mommy to Barron and Lucy) did. She said that she did ask the printing store to enlarge a little (from what I saw in the picture of the printed drawing, the resolution did not decrease. I used the same "dpi" in Snowball's drawing as I did in Barron, so I am sure that will work as well.
hugs
Kat


----------



## Katkoota

suzimalteselover said:


> Yep, it's Archie! :chili: Snowball in his little tub and Archie look so adorable! Marie and Pat will treasure their precious Kat-Toonz for a lifetime. :wub::wub: You do such a great job, Kat! :aktion033: Thank you for sharing with us.


thanks dear...i just wanted to add that I LOVE your new siggie AWWWWWH



revakb2 said:


> Kat, beautiful job, but your drawings are so good there's no challenge to figuring out who it is. You just capture the full essence of each fluff in your drawings. Keep up the good work. We just love your katkoota Toonz.


thank you so much, Reva :grouphug: drawing each fluff is always a treat for me. I sure enjoy that and glad that you and everyone else enjoy looking at them 



The A Team said:


> Oh!!! This is my dude!!! My most special boy in the whole world!!!! How could I not know my Archie! :wub: Thank you, Kat....you have made my Christmas complete this year. :thumbsup: I need nothing else. :innocent:


:chili: also was THRILLED to know that you ALSO loved my first try at drawing Arch boy:wub: so very happy:chili:

hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Kat, I love your special marking/signature on all of drawings you made for us!! :wub: I'm not an artist ... so, I don't know the correct term or word to use ... but, I think you will know what I mean. :brownbag:

It's very clever!:chili::thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kat, I love your special *marking/signature* on all of drawings you made for us!! :wub: I'm not an artist ... so, I don't know the correct term or word to use ... but, I think you will know what I mean. :brownbag:
> 
> It's very clever!:chili::thumbsup:


awwh you either mean the logo "Katkoota Toonz" or the way I add the fluff's name, sweet Marie .... too bad that I am not familiar with the art field too :HistericalSmiley: 
I just draw...my hand follows what my eyes see and sometime, my mind will just add extra stuff to draw or just draw a little differently. While doing so, I go melting when seeing the fluff :wub: what more can I ask for:wub:
I am very happy to read that you love the marking/signature as well :grouphug: luv ya my friend 
hugs
Kat


----------



## michellerobison

Awww he's so cute.we should have a pinned album devoted to Kat's Toons!


----------



## cyndrae

I love them and will continue to check here for more!


----------



## Kara

Aw so cute of Mr Snowball in his little bath tub.


----------



## Katkoota

Ok this precious fluff was more of an inspiration to draw for the bellow cartoon. In other words, I did not draw the exact same picture. My mind imagined her sitting differently and the result was the bellow KatkootaToonz








Here are your *hints*  :
1. She is a girl maltese
2. She has one girl maltese playmate/sister
3. Among the two girls, she is the big sister
4. Despite the #3(above) fact, she was the second malt to join the family - little sister was there first.
5. She spends her winter season somewhere warm with her little sister, mommy and daddy

need more hints? 
have fun guessing :chili:


----------



## Sandcastles

Can only be Paula's baby ((((sweet)))) - I love it!


----------



## Orla

Buttons & Bows??


----------



## Sandcastles

The A Team said:


> Oh!!! This is my dude!!! My most special boy in the whole world!!!! How could I not know my Archie! :wub: Thank you, Kat....you have made my Christmas complete this year. :thumbsup: I need nothing else. :innocent:


Archman! I love him!


----------



## Johita

Hmmm, B&B???


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Abbey.:wub:

Archie, Ava, and Tinker's sister. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota

:aktion033:BINGO!!! That will make B&B :wub:








and this was the picture that I looked at; one of my favorite of Buttons & Bows:heart: I started drawing the eyes in the cartoon, then pictured her sitting a bit differently 












Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Abbey.:wub:
> 
> Archie, Ava, and Tinker's sister. :wub:


sweet Marie, you still get a point for guessing a girl maltese with a similar ear-hair-style :wub:

so way to go to you too ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I wanted one of B&B soooo bad. when I received your pm I was so excited :chili:there's my B&B:wub: Kat you did it once again:chili: I love the drawing and will cherish all of them. Thank you...... I love you


----------



## mary-anderson

:aktion033::aktion033:Oh Kat you did it again...great job....Paula I just know you will cherish B&B's Kat Toonz.:wub:


----------



## njdrake

Kat, that's a wonderful picture of B&B. You just keep getting better and better!!
I love your KatkootaToonzs!! :wub: Keep them coming!


----------



## Alexa

Bravo!!! :aktion033:

Your KatkootaToonz are very unique and so lovely made! Love them, Kat!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## allheart

Kat :aktion033: :aktion033: FANTASTIC - all the drawings. Oh who couldn't know the Archie man :wub: and sweet Snowball :wub: and B&B, what treasure your drawings are!!!!

Keep them coming, they are WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## tonicoombs

Kat, you are the best!! You are SO creative.


----------



## silverhaven

Another great job Kat  B&B looks so cute.


----------



## Katkoota

how about me?








here are your hints:
1. I am a boy fluff
2. I am the only pup
3. There is a precious kitty living with me and mama
4. I am not a maltese, but BOY am I loved SO MUCH here in the place where I belong. 
5. I am a proud member of the SM family.
6. For Kat, I am very special; seeing me brings back some sweet memories to Kat. I kindda remind her of her heart dog who she lost not too long ago. Drawing me was something more than special for her too. 

Need more hints?


----------



## mom2bijou

^Bailey!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison

Aww Bailey ,that was an easy one too. He looks so cute.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

:wub:Bailey for sure:chili: looks like him:wub:


----------



## Katkoota

Let's see if some might think of another fluff before I give out the pup's name (you can continue with the guesses)  Besides, let's hope his mommy sees it ^_^ 



Matilda's mommy said:


> I wanted one of B&B soooo bad. when I received your pm I was so excited :chili:there's my B&B:wub: Kat you did it once again:chili: I love the drawing and will cherish all of them. Thank you...... I love you


Really happy that you loved it, Paula:hugging: I am happy with this drawing of precious B&B...but for Matilda's cartoon? I think, just like Archi's cartoon, I wanna draw again because I am not too happy with my drawings of them.



tonicoombs said:


> Kat, you are the best!! You are SO creative.


Hey Toni, you better hide Jasper away from me ...before he turns into a cartoon :HistericalSmiley:

lol but seriously, I came across his photos few days ago (in your album) and my, my, my!!! LOVED them. He kindda reminds me of Snowy with his smiles:wub:


----------



## Katkoota

njdrake said:


> Keep them coming!





allheart said:


> Keep them coming


oh I sure will guys  there are tones of other fluffs I would love to draw. At the end, print out all my drawings in one book :wub2:

I am glad that you like them :grouphug:


----------



## Orla

Thats Bailey!


----------



## Bailey&Me

OMG KAT!!!!! I love it SO much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU JUST MADE MY DAY...THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Katkoota

Did someone say Bailey? 

hehe YES it is!!!! that is Bailey who does great at melting my heart anytime I see him and read his stories :wub:









who could resist this face :wub2:











Bailey&Me said:


> OMG KAT!!!!! I love it SO much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU JUST MADE MY DAY...THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


:clap: super excited to read that you liked it...please give my kisses to the real Bailey :wub:

hugs
Kat


----------



## mary-anderson

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: I just love Bailey..there is something about those soft gentle loving eyes:wub:... Great job Kat


----------



## mfa

awww, just saw B&B and Baileys Toonz!!:wub::wub:
so cute, great job, Kat!!


----------



## princessre

Soooooo precious!!!! I love the Toonz of B&B and Bailey!!!!

You are so talented, Kat!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

ok i am in looove with all of the katkoota toonz ,i am so amazed at your ability to capture their essense and their personalities soo well. u are in my eyes a true artist , they are so so precious , i love them i guessed snowball and archie and of course bailey , b&b i was a little off i thought maybe ava .. i just love these please keep them coming .


----------



## LJSquishy

I just noticed that you've posted several more drawings in this thread, I should have checked back sooner! LOL Kat, they are all spot on! Love them!


----------



## godiva goddess

Bailey is adorable!!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess

love the Katoonz of B&B too!! WOW!! Kat- you are super talented, love all your work!!


----------



## silverhaven

Oh I love the one of Bailey. So cuddly :tender:


----------



## Katkoota

*Do you think you can guess me right? 








Here are your hints  
1. I am a boy malt
2. I have one malt-sister whose name starts with "C"
3. I do agility with mommy
4. Kat loves my ears so much. They (ears) are lighter in color in reality, but that is the closest Kat could find.
5. I always tend to have a smile on my face:wub:
6. My name ends with an "E"

Who am I? 

more hints needed? 

Have fun :chili:*


----------



## Katkoota

Happy that you liked the few first ones so far guys :chili::grouphug:



uniquelovdolce said:


> ok i am in looove with all of the katkoota toonz ,i am so amazed at your ability to capture their essense and their personalities soo well. u are in my eyes a true artist , they are so so precious , i love them i guessed snowball and archie and of course bailey , b&b i was a little off i thought maybe ava .. i just love these please keep them coming .


awwh thank you so much :hugging: 
I sure enjoy drawing cartoons of the fluffs :wub:
hugs
Kat


----------



## Bailey&Me

Bogie!!!


----------



## Orla

hmmm, I don't know who that fluff is!


----------



## michellerobison

Bogie? 

Sucha cute smile,love the tongue shot!


----------



## Katkoota

:aktion033:Yup!!! that is Reva's boy, Bogie :tender: :wub2:








I looked at this photo when I drew the cartoon. I drew a lil of the body too although the body isn't shown in the actual picture. 











michellerobison said:


> Bogie?
> 
> Sucha cute smile,love the tongue shot!


hehe Michelle, I came across that photo of Bogie and it made me giggle  gotta love this boy :wub: awwwh love the tongue shot too :wub:


:grouphug:
Kat


----------



## Orla

well done Kat! 
Another great one!


----------



## silverhaven

Ohh well done with Bogie. He is a cutie


----------



## michellerobison

I should have checked the albums. I recognized those cute lemon ears.... he does look like he has the biggest smile going!


----------



## Katkoota

Orla said:


> well done Kat!
> Another great one!





silverhaven said:


> Ohh well done with Bogie. He is a cutie





michellerobison said:


> I should have checked the albums. I recognized those cute lemon ears.... he does look like he has the biggest smile going!


Michelle, I couldn't help it, that boy's smiles melt my heart!!!!

oh thanks guys, I guess it all depends on my mood when it comes to drawing. 

For Bogie's cartoon, I was SO in this drawing mood that I even decided to use more than one pink color for the tongue to add a little of shades for the tongue for Bogie's 'Toonz :w00t: 

sometimes, most times actually, the tongue will just be of one color. Sometimes, I would go a bit into a side  Example, Snowy the GOOFball's cartoon (my very first one)









Honestly, I am liking the use of more than one color to add a shade effect on specific places such as the tongue. 

I guess that my mood plays a huge role when it comes to cartooning


----------



## michellerobison

Keep them coming,we love them,it really brightens out day.
Happy holidays!


----------



## Katkoota

michellerobison said:


> Keep them coming,we love them,it really brightens out day.
> Happy holidays!


awwh thanks my friend :hugging: same to you 
With cartooning? I am having tones of fun drawing, so I guess they will continue to pop up in this thread  Really happy that they brighten your day :grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen

Aaaawwww, Kat, I can just read the joy in your words that you get from making these wonderful Toons!!! You are a true treasure to this board... xoxox


----------



## Katkoota

maltlovereileen said:


> Aaaawwww, Kat, I can just read the joy in your words that you get from making these wonderful Toons!!! You are a true treasure to this board... xoxox


Trust me Eileen, this board IS the treasure for me :wub2: 

Who wouldn't find joy in seeing these cutie pies :tender: and being among people who are as crazy as I am about them :HistericalSmiley::wub:

I am happy that you liked these little drawings, pal!
hugs
Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Kat love Bogie, you captured that boy tongue and all:wub: Reva will love it


----------



## Katkoota

Matilda's mommy said:


> Kat love Bogie, you captured that boy tongue and all:wub: Reva will love it


Oh Paula, Reva LOVED it 
Glad that you loved it too 
Hugs
Kat


----------



## Johita

WOW Kat, they just keep getting better and better! I love the 2 colors you used on Bogie's tongue, it does give it a nice touch. Keep them coming!


----------



## Snowbody

Kat - I missed so many of these great drawings. :huh: I didn't think you had added others to the original thread but then I figured how many posts could there be about one drawing? D-u-h! So I had such a great time catching up and guessing who was who. I hope no one's been missing them like me. :blush: You're amazing:chili::chili:


----------



## Katkoota

"Who am I?








Your hints:
1. I am a girl
2. I live with mommy, daddy and a couple of fluff-siblings.
3. I cause tones of heart melts to Kat. She can't stand not being able to reach me and shower me with kisses! She finds it unfair that traveling through PC screens isn't possible anytime my adorable face pops up in her PC screen.

Need more hints?

Have fun :chili:


----------



## Snowbody

I'm thinking it's Suzi's Josey. Adorable. :wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota

Johita said:


> WOW Kat, they just keep getting better and better! I love the 2 colors you used on Bogie's tongue, it does give it a nice touch. Keep them coming!


Happy that you love them, dear Edith :hugging:



Snowbody said:


> Kat - I missed so many of these great drawings. :huh: *I didn't think you had added others to the original thread* but then I figured how many posts could there be about one drawing? D-u-h! So I had such a great time catching up and guessing who was who. *I hope no one's been missing them like me.* :blush: You're amazing:chili::chili:


I think that it is easy for others to miss them because the thread is getting a little big :blush: i think maybe I should start a new thread? will see how will it go; glad that you caught them and enjoyed them for sure :chili:



Snowbody said:


> I'm thinking it's Suzi's Josey. :wub::wub:


now are you suuuuuuuuure it's Josey :smtease:


----------



## silverhaven

Wow! Josie couldn't be any better Kat


----------



## Orla

You are so talented, Kat!


----------



## Cosy

Little chocolate Josey! LOL Of course!


----------



## mary-anderson

OMG how cut Josey for sure:wub:...I was just wondering this morning when you were going bless us with another katoon:thumbsup:....Love it!!! I can't wait for Suzi to see it:aktion033:


----------



## bellasmummy

awwww! Kat, that is just brill. well done


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh wow josie looks adorable !!! u have such talent!


----------



## godiva goddess

how cute is Josey!!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me

Yikes!!!!! How did I miss this thread????? These Katoons are truely a treasure!!!! Awesome job, Kat:wub::thumbsup:


----------



## suzimalteselover

Katkoota said:


> "Who am I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hints:
> 1. I am a girl
> 2. I live with mommy, daddy and a couple of fluff-siblings.
> 3. I cause tones of heart melts to Kat. She can't stand not being able to reach me and shower me with kisses! She finds it unfair that traveling through PC screens isn't possible anytime my adorable face pops up in her PC screen.
> 
> Need more hints?
> 
> Have fun :chili:


Omg...:w00t: THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!!!! I LOVE IT, KAT! :wub::wub::wub:
I am thrilled and so very honored to see Josey as a Katkoota-Toonz! You did a magnificent job!! :aktion033::aktion033: When I laid eyes on her, I knew exactly which photo you used. She's wearing Des's Toni Mari red and green plaid dress and making a little face. Kat, this made my day. I am going to print and frame this beautiful drawing from my special friend. Thank you again. I will cherish this forever. You are one of my angels here on earth. I love you dear friend.


----------



## Katkoota

Ok so awesome Sue was right after all  it IS a drawing of the world's prettiest tzu, Josey :wub::chili: also known as SM's chocolate Maltese :wub:
Well done all  glad that u loved it. I enjoyed drawing her sooo much. Just like in Bogie's drawing, I used more than one level of the same color (different level of brown to add a little of shades) especially for the eyes!!











The real cutie is here :wub:










I had tooones of fun drawing her :chili:it was my first time to draw her in Paint, but for sure not my very first time drawing her:wub: Bellow is my first drawing two years ago of Josey with a pencil. The real Josey is cuter than any drawing, but I just try my hand at drawing and have so much fun doing it. Let me not forget the heart melts that is caused while doing so!!


----------



## Katkoota

Cosy said:


> *Little chocolate* Josey! LOL Of course!


awwh gotta love the chocolate-ness :wub:



mary-anderson said:


> OMG how cut Josey for sure:wub:...I was just wondering this morning when you were going bless us with another katoon:thumbsup:....Love it!!! I can't wait for Suzi to see it:aktion033:


awwh Mary, i am glad that I posted the same day as you were wondering ^_^ and even happier to know that you love them (hugs)



Maisie and Me said:


> Yikes!!!!! How did I miss this thread????? These Katoons are truely a treasure!!!! Awesome job, Kat:wub::thumbsup:


I am happy that you didn't miss them after all  For the next KatkootaToonz, I will post a new thread becuase i want to add the note: "there will be new 'Toonz coming up" in the FIRST post, so that it is easier not to miss 



suzimalteselover said:


> Omg...:w00t: THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!!!! I LOVE IT, KAT! :wub::wub::wub:
> I am thrilled and so very honored to see Josey as a Katkoota-Toonz! You did a magnificent job!! :aktion033::aktion033: When I laid eyes on her, I knew exactly which photo you used. She's wearing Des's Toni Mari red and green plaid dress and making a little face. Kat, this made my day. I am going to print and frame this beautiful drawing from my special friend. Thank you again. I will cherish this forever. You are one of my angels here on earth. I love you dear friend.


WOHOOOO:chili:and she loved it!!!!!
awwwh Suzi, really delighted to read that it made you smile. 
I sure wish you tones of smiles coming this year and the followings 
(hugs)
your pups and YOU always make me happy:tender:...ok sometimes, you also give me Josey-Fever which makes me wish that I was closer to be able to reach her..but oh well I am still enjoy the fever of cuteness :wub: 

awe and i am honored to know that you would like to frame the little drawing :blush: 

Kat


----------



## Alexa

Wow, Kat, you did another great job on sweet little Josey! 

She looks soooooooooooooooo darn precious! :tender:

I'm so in love with her ...! 

Thanks for sharing! 

Suzi will love it for sure!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota

Alexa said:


> I'm so in love with her ...!


Goodness! so am I :tender:

HAPPY that you liked the little drawing  I had sooo much fun drawing her
hugs
Kat


----------



## Katkoota

Katkoota said:


> Ok so awesome Sue was right after all  it IS a drawing of the world's prettiest tzu, Josey :wub::chili: also known as SM's chocolate Maltese :wub:
> Well done all  glad that u loved it. I enjoyed drawing her sooo much. Just like in Bogie's drawing, I used more than one level of the same color (different level of brown to add a little of shades) especially for the eyes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real cutie is here :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had tooones of fun drawing her :chili:it was my first time to draw her in Paint, but for sure not my very first time drawing her:wub: Bellow is my first drawing two years ago of Josey with a pencil. The real Josey is cuter than any drawing, but I just try my hand at drawing and have so much fun doing it. Let me not forget the heart melts that is caused while doing so!!


I erased and re-drew Josey'Toonz' hair . I like it better this way


----------



## k/c mom

Soooo adorable!! Great job, Kat!! Josey is such a cutie pie!!!


----------

